# ne runde in dresden



## mr.mütze (13. Juli 2008)

so bin hier in zittau und wollte mal ne runde in dresden fahren leider nur noch diese woche bis freitag. wolte mal fragen wer zeit und lust hat auf ne kleine runde. wenn das wetter mit spielt! kann ja mal jeder sagen wann und wer den zeit hätte und wo treffen evtl.


gruß marcel


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Juli 2008)

dienstag mittwoch oder freitag wär bei mir möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (13. Juli 2008)

cool dann sind mir schon 2


----------



## Monty-rider (14. Juli 2008)

bei mir gehts auch die ganze woche


----------



## Trialside (14. Juli 2008)

Bei mir auch


----------



## HeavyMetal (14. Juli 2008)

soll ja eigentlich nur mittwoch trocken bleiben...


----------



## kingpin18 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich könnte immer ab 15:30


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (14. Juli 2008)

...da simmer dabei...........!!


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Juli 2008)

also mittwoch oder wie? klingt ja schon gut. müssne wa mal gucken wann und  wo treffen.

gruß marcel


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (14. Juli 2008)

mir ists insofern wurscht ob dienstag oder mittwoch. zeitlich könnte ich ab 16h


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (14. Juli 2008)

PS: ich sag jetzt einfach mal mittwoch! bevor hier wieder ewiges rumgeeier aufkommt!!

N8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juli 2008)

hmm ok mittwoch passt mir auch gut wer kann schon eher?


----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Juli 2008)

ich hab den ganzen tag zeit


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juli 2008)

gut wann wollen wir uns treffen die anderen können ja später dazu kommen. treffen dann am hbf oder wo?


----------



## Trialside (15. Juli 2008)

16 Uhr HBF klingt doch ganz gut. Vorne am Haupteingang oder wo?


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juli 2008)

so wir sind ab um 1 halb 2 morgen am bahnhof wer später kommt möge sich bitte melden wenns geht. 

wir kommen noch mal zum hbf gegen 16:00. 

(01738278601) unter der nummer könnt ihr euch bitte melden wenns geht.

so dann bis morgen.

gruß marcel


----------



## Trialside (16. Juli 2008)

Ok dann schon halb 2 am Bahnhof. Eher schaff ich glaub ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeMarc (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute 
wer hat lust und zeit morgen in dresden zu trialen 
wir sind schon um 12 am hbf 
es ist aber kein problem wenn ihr später kommen wollt meldet euch einfach unter 01738278601
wir sind bis 19:30 in dresden
Gruß LeMarc und mr.mütze


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juli 2008)

wir wollten wenns wetter gut ist auf das trial gelände und bräuchten dann einen lokal. mit dem wir auf das gelände dürfen. wegen schlüssel oder so oder kann man da so drauf?

gruß marcel


----------



## rusty84 (18. Juli 2008)

Hi!!! 

Also Gelände ist momentan nicht möglich. Haben aber an der Elbe eine Stelle wo man ganz gut fahren kann. Da wäre ich morgen gegen halb vier. 

Googlemaps: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...=51.071444,13.7251&spn=0.003856,0.008926&z=17

Da ist es. An der Elbe zwischen der Eisenberger und der Moritzburger Straße. Näher an der Moritzburger.

Gruß Seeb


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juli 2008)

was gibst den da so zum fahren?


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juli 2008)

wegen scheiß wetter würde ich sagen fällt es ins wasser! ander mal vllt

gruß marcel


----------



## LeMarc (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo leute 
wer will montag mit nach dresden kommen zum trialen
wir sind ungefähr 12 uhr 12.30 am hbf 
wenn ihr später kommen wollt dann meldet euch  01738278601
oder halt wie ihr wollt 
gruß marc


----------



## Trialside (31. Juli 2008)

Bin dabei


----------



## Xmut Zadar (31. Juli 2008)

Würde mich anschließen


----------



## rusty84 (31. Juli 2008)

Würde ich auch nachkommen.


----------



## Monty-rider (31. Juli 2008)

muss ich schaun wie ich arbeiten bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (31. Juli 2008)

bin dabei osterei!


----------



## Fabi (1. August 2008)

Ich würde bei der Gelegenheit auch mal nach DD kommen.
Und wenn möglich möchte ich nicht nur City fahren.


----------



## HeavyMetal (1. August 2008)

steine am hafen


----------



## konrad (1. August 2008)

was is,wenns regnet...vorhersage schließt regen bis jetzt ni aus...?!


----------



## konrad (3. August 2008)

also der wetterbericht sagt regen und gewitter voraus...dienstag solls aber wieder gut sein...kann ma die ausfahrt einen tag verschieben?
mir solls egal sein,weil ich nur 5min zum Hbf brauch,aber es wäre blöd wenn die leute extra herkommen und dann ni fahren können.


----------



## rusty84 (3. August 2008)

Also mir ist das mit dem Wetter an sich egal. Würde mit Till nachkommen. Jedoch wird das nicht vor 17 Uhr sein.


----------



## konrad (3. August 2008)

also nach neuesten erkenntsnissen der wetterbeobachtung sollte das schlimmste regengebiet bis 14uhr über dresden hinweg sein.deswegen nochmal mein vorschlag zur güte-wir starten 2stündchen später und haben immernoch genug zeit zum fahren...

ich hoffe hier meldet sich nochma jemand!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (3. August 2008)

ist nun morgen trial?! vll kann sich nochmal jmd äußern dazu. mfg


----------



## Monty-rider (3. August 2008)

also ich werd später auch noch dazustoßen

naja und die leute aus görlitz werden morgen ganz normal da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (3. August 2008)

Ich melde mich mal wieder ab. Ich brauch den morgigen Tag erstmal um mein Bike wieder fit zu machen. Hat heute ganz schön leiden müssen.

Werde allerdings im Laufe der Woche oder am kommenden WE mal nach DD zum trialen kommen.


----------



## Trialside (4. August 2008)

Also ich bin um 12 am BHF. Die Schönwetter-Pussys können ja nachkommen...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (4. August 2008)

Den Rest gibts im Fotoalbum


----------



## -saiko- (4. August 2008)

War ein feiner ausritt !




Es gab viel zu lachen und zu machen! (das reimt sich )



warn mich das nächste mal wenn du knippst.. da hätte ich den bauch eingezogen! .. das sieht ja aus


----------



## mr.mütze (4. August 2008)

ah die görlitzer wieder vollständig am start. und mark mit seinem neuen dob? ne einer fehlt


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. August 2008)

schade dass es keine aufnahmen von "parkour dresden" gab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. August 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> schade dass es keine aufnahmen von "parlour dresden" gab...



Was isn "parlour dresden"


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. August 2008)

ach die aufnahmen können mit le parcour leipzig eh nichmithalten. da kannste glei einpacken alex


----------



## Trialside (5. August 2008)

Also Mark wollte morgen nochmal ne kleine Session machen. Wieder 12 Uhr am HBF. Wer will kann ja gerne kommen. Dann machen wir auch noch mal paar Fotos von euren amüsanten Parcour-Übungen-Trial-ohne-Rad-Dingsbums


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. August 2008)

ja, in leipzig is das auf nem anderen niveau, da will ich auch gar ne rankommen, das is mir zu krass


----------



## -saiko- (5. August 2008)

wenns nit regnet bin ich am start!


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (5. August 2008)

wo isn "running mario" auf den bildern......


----------



## konrad (5. August 2008)

so wie es ausschaut bin i dann morgen au dabei.


----------



## iller_tiller (5. August 2008)

werd vlt auch vorbeischauen...


----------



## Monty-rider (5. August 2008)

ich denk mal ich werd wieder so gegen halb und um fünf dazustoßen


----------



## iller_tiller (5. August 2008)

achso, wo isn morgen am hbf treffen genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (5. August 2008)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> wo isn "running mario" auf den bildern......



Das Bild hat einer von den Görlitzern auf der Cam.

Morgen solls eig. schön werden also kein Regen.

Und Treff ist, wenn du am HBF stehst und dann Richtung Prager Straße fährst, neben der Straßenbahn-Haltestelle. Also wenn du Konrad siehst (Den Elekro-Laden) dann biste in die Flasche Richtung gefahren.


----------



## LeMarc (14. August 2008)

hallo leute 
es wäre wieder mal eine runde in dresden 
wer hat lust mit zu kommen es wäre dann am mittwoch 
über zeit kann noch geredet werden 
mfg marc


----------



## Trialside (20. August 2008)

Morgen steht wieder ne Runde in Dresden an. Ich bin ab 13.30Uhr am HBF. Marc kommt 13.50 Uhr. Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann gerne mitkommen...
Die Nummer für mein Sorgentelefon ist 01789237248


----------



## erwinosius (28. März 2009)

Dann hol ich halt mal diesen alten Thread raus bevor ich nen neuen aufmach.
Ich wäre am 5.April in Dresden und würde gerne ein bisschen fahren.
Aber leider hab ich keine Ahnung wo und wie.
Kommt vielleicht wer aus Dresden und hätte Lust sich mit mir den Tag zu versüßen, und mir nebenbei mal paar Spots dort zu zeigen?
gruß
erwin


----------



## Trialside (29. März 2009)

Also ich bin dabei. Wetter soll ja bombig werden.

Wo bist du stationiert? Bräuchten ja auch nen Treffpunkt und ne Uhrzeit...

Grüße,
Lukas


----------



## Georg G. (29. März 2009)

will auch mit


----------



## erwinosius (29. März 2009)

Hallo Lukas

Hotelname:          Point Hotel
Straße:             Königsbrücker Landstr. 71
PLZ/Ort:            01109 Dresden (Deutschland)

Bin mit dem Auto unterwegs. Also von daher bin ich Treffpunktmäßig flexibel..Kenn mich bei euch ja nicht so aus.
Von mir aus auch gerne schon früh/vormittags. Will ja was davon haben wenn ich schon mal woanders fahren geh.

gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (29. März 2009)

na, das wird ja ne französische session.. ich erinnere mich gerade an so ein bild.. *kram*



ich kann beDengt dann leider nicht mit..  mit der dresden konnege wär ich gerne mal gefahren.. konrad, robi, etc..


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (29. März 2009)

mit dem coust wird wohl nix  
dafür werden sicher paar koxx`s mit antretten!
also ich bin mit am start!!

schlimm das koni hier schon als 1. dresdner aufgeführt wird....tzzzz   ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (29. März 2009)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> schlimm das koni hier schon als 1. dresdner aufgeführt wird....tzzzz   ;o)



bloß kein neid herr Ur-Dresdner

leider bin ich am 5.april schon für ne session im norden gebucht,ansonsten wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen...


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. März 2009)

bock hab ich eigentlich auch gehabt, aber die arbeit. ztztzt


mein bike hätte natürlich super zum thema gepasst, aber was solls. kommt ma nach le!

die mädels hier sind echt nett!


----------



## bike 20 (30. März 2009)

welche?


----------



## Georg G. (30. März 2009)

hihi... also ich wär zwar gern dabei, aber müsste mit dem zug kommen... und der fährt zwischen 5 und 10 std... is mir bisschen lang.. aber ich wünsch euch viel spaß und erfolg.. ;-) 
Gruß
Schorsch


----------



## Trialside (30. März 2009)

Also ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns am Hauptbahnhof treffen. Da könnt ihr entweder direkt it der S-Bahn hinfahren oder mit dem Auto halt die Bundesstraße in Richtung Innenstadt nehmen. Könnt ihr euch ja nochmal bei Google-Maps oder so anschauen.

Würde vorschlagen, dass wir dann den Spot am HBF, Rundkino, Altmarktgallerie, evtl. die Theaterwerkstätten am Zwinger und den Skatepark abklappern. Weiß ja nicht, was ihr für ein fahrerisches Niveau habt... Plattenwek fällt mir grad noch ein. Da wollt ich auch mal hin. Aber da ist der Weg etwas weiter...

Zeitlich wäre ich denk ich ab 11 Uhr am HBF


----------



## bertieeee (1. April 2009)

morgen die herren, also am 5.4 is ne session in dd oder wie?
wer kommt denn alles? 
wetter soll ja top werden da könnte man ja mal vorbeischießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (1. April 2009)

also ich bin doch in dresden....kann steil gehn

unser Ober-trial-organisator alex(HR:ONLY) hat noch vorgeschlagen,dass man vllt nach Ottendorf
in nen steinbruch fahren könnte....da erwinosius mit auto unterwegs is,würde sich das ja anbieten.
werft mal ne meinung ein


----------



## Trialside (1. April 2009)

Super Koni.

Wir müssten jetzt halt nur noch ne Uhrzeit ausmachen...

Edit: Super Vorschlag Alex. Da bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (1. April 2009)

das ist kein steinbruch. aber ein schönes steinfeld. wer hart ist bringt ne boahde schlübbor mit damit er sich dort gleich im see erfrischen kann...
in diesem sinne, kette rechts!


----------



## erwinosius (2. April 2009)

JA wegen mir. Is aber nur n Kleinwagen. Also höchstens für 2 Leute mit Rad. JE nachdem wie sehr man die Räder zerlegt noch ein Drittes.
Aber mir egal. Ich kenn mich ja nicht bei euch aus. Hauptsache wir fahren.
Also trotzdem 11 am Bahnhof?
Wetter scheint ja echt bombig zu werden. Leider kann ich heut schon nicht fahren. 20 Grad und Sonne....
gruß
erwin


----------



## erwinosius (3. April 2009)

So. Ich werde dann mal in Richtung Osten (von mir aus Norden) tuckern.
Man sieht sich dann am Sonntag um 11 am Hbf.
Freu mich schon. 
gruß
erwin

edit: falls sich was ändert, meine handynummer: 01601567683


----------



## iller_tiller (4. April 2009)

Wo genau am Hbf wollen wir uns treffen?
Vorm BK?


----------



## Trialside (4. April 2009)

Ja klingt gut. Der ist ja nicht zu verfehlen...

@ Erwin: BK ist in der Bahnhofsvorhalle...

Der Wetterdienst verspricht im übrigen eine kleine Abkühlung und ein paar kleine Schauer


----------



## erwinosius (4. April 2009)

wie siehts denn jetzt aus, wo fahren wir jetzt? 
Kann mir jemand bescheid sagen ob wir in der stadt oder außerhalb unterwegs sind? Weil sonst könnte ich mir es sparen mit dem Auto zu kommen.
Wäre fein wenn mich jemand anrufen könnte. Bin ja schon in Dresden, grad aber nur in nem Inet Cafe.
Wenn ich nichts von euch höre komm ich mit der S-Bahn.
gruß
erwin


----------

